# LLC???



## Stephanie Stewart (May 16, 2015)

So I just signed up through rocket lawyer to create an LLC. I've been doing Photography for a few years just family friends and not for profit. I wanted to legitimize myself and be able to expand and create a clientele. So has anyone used that particular service? If so what comes else? What else do I need to do? I know I'll need insurance. Will I have to file anything else with the state? I chose the option to have them do the tax ID for state and Federal. This is all just very new territory for me. We travel a lot and I'm not even sure if I'll have time to build a clientele. But it's my passion, and if I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it legally -I have way too much anxiety to not


----------



## snowbear (May 16, 2015)

Check into any state, local or municipal licenses and fees that you may need.


----------



## Stephanie Stewart (May 16, 2015)

What about a registered agent? I know it says it's required, however it also says that I can be my own registered agent if I want? Also anyone know how long an LLC takes?


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2015)

I've not used that service, but I am somewhat familiar with the tax IDs.  You really don't need to pay anyone to do that, as the state and fedgov will do that at no charge to you, as I recall.

Do you have a written business plan?  I think writing everything down is a big help in starting to get organized and making your other plans.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2015)

Are you in the USA?
If you are, LLC requirements/laws vary by state. So how long and how involved forming an LLC would take/be also varies by state.


----------



## dennybeall (May 20, 2015)

In some states an LLC is a form of partnership and I understand in some it's actually a corporation. Which it is in your state depends what you'll do for Tax purposes. It's also a good idea to get what's called an "Umbrella Policy" on your personal self/family. That's separate from business insurance or personal house and car insurance. A couple million umbrella is not that expensive....


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2015)

The LLCs were originally developed for partnerships and such to cover what happens when that partnership dissolves, which is normally identified in the Operating Agreement.
Individuals can also do LLCs as it's kinda been generalized.

But if you are in the US check with your state website for tax information.  Some states require filing LLC biz tax info per quarter in addition to requiring something like $75 per filing.
More or less, or not at all, etc.  It all depends.
DBA is the easiest way to legitimize your business, INCorporation etc.

The LegalZoom does alot of advertising.
The LLC paperwork for many states is quite easy for any one to fill out.

Check your state website for LLC requirements since you already signed up.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 20, 2015)

Your own Secretary of State will have all the info you need for starting a small business


----------



## Stephanie Stewart (May 22, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2015)

Single Member Limited Liability Companies

single entity LLC - Bing


----------

